# Actr1um Holistic food/feeding non-large breed formula?



## marleys_family (Oct 28, 2010)

We pick up our 8 week old GSD on Friday and have decided to feed her holistic food. So far at the breeders she has been eating Beneful, but don't like the thought of keeping her on that at all. The food we are trying is a brand called Actr1um. My question is, how long do we keep her on this before switching to a large breed adult formula (this food only comes in "puppy", not large breed formula, but has a large breed adult available)...Also, has anyone else used this food and what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

You should switch your puppy to Adult food at the age of 1 year. Puppy food is usually more nutritional and your growing puppy needs as much as he or she can get.

Never heard of that food. You should look it up on a dog food rating sites or post the ingredients here and let other members rate it.


----------

